# Flame Suit



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Well I am not sure what direction this thread will go in but all I know is there will be Piranha involved or a few.














those of you who know me know i am full of unique surprises so lets see what happens this time. 
Let me tell you a little bit about the tank in question. I purchased this tank a few months ago as a holding tank for my gigas until it put some girth and length on and could be moved to a larger home. Shortly after moving the gigas the tank sprung a leak around the bottom due a tank defect I assume. The stand is perfectly fine so no other reason to assume a seperate issue then it just simply being defective in some way. The silicon just came a part from the glass causing a leak around the bottom spontaneously in the middle of the night causing a huge mess for me having to deal with 75 gallons of water at 330am. I notified the manufacturer and they stood behind the tank by replacing it. I've managed to keep the beneficial bacteria alive so the tank is still ready for new occupants at any time.
Now cutting to the chase partly because I am a horrendous writer the case here is...drum role please







or violins are ok i guess too lol







I have a empty 75 that I can do practically anything with. I can put any extreme collection of P's in or solo selections







. It can be something that would be housed for life in it or even a temporary tank as a grow out for something more sinister. But since I have such a great community of friends I thought I would look to you all and see what suggestions you may have for me. So you have a 75 gallon tank to work with what would you put in it or what would you like to see in it? Share your thoughts with me my friends.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I got the fire extinguisher!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i got the FIRE!!! lol


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

egmanni shoal, 6fish


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

****** said:


> egmanni shoal, 6fish


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

el shoal de piranha o golds.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

eigenmanni work 2 by 2 horray hoorray!

golds are really "in" right now. i was looking more unique you know. i do have a soft spot for dark rhoms though


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> el shoal de piranha o golds.


No.

BTW your trying to speak in "Native tounge" they are not called piranha. They are called Pirambeba


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

****** said:


> egmanni shoal, 6fish


Thats a good one ******.

Some day I'd like to try a Sanchezi breeding project...I'll throw that one in here.


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

hunt down dolphins caribe and raise those!


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Brian762 said:


> hunt down dolphins caribe and raise those!


Yea you can hunt them down! Some asian bought them near blaine. They arent that cool compared my new ones... GLAD I MADE THE DEALS!!!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> hunt down dolphins caribe and raise those!


Yea you can hunt them down! Some asian bought them near blaine. They arent that cool compared my new ones... GLAD I MADE THE DEALS!!!
[/quote]

They won't be cool. Things tend to get hot when you cook them.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

lol o boi.


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> hunt down dolphins caribe and raise those!


Yea you can hunt them down! Some asian bought them near blaine. They arent that cool compared my new ones... GLAD I MADE THE DEALS!!!
[/quote]

They won't be cool. Things tend to get hot when you cook them.
[/quote]

we need a like button like facebook lol.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Brian762 said:


> hunt down dolphins caribe and raise those!


Yea you can hunt them down! Some asian bought them near blaine. They arent that cool compared my new ones... GLAD I MADE THE DEALS!!!
[/quote]

They won't be cool. Things tend to get hot when you cook them.
[/quote]

we need a like button like facebook lol.
[/quote]

Bottom right corner of the post my friend.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i double liked it lol i said it and added a plus on


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Brian762 said:


> hunt down dolphins caribe and raise those!


Yea you can hunt them down! Some asian bought them near blaine. They arent that cool compared my new ones... GLAD I MADE THE DEALS!!!
[/quote]

They won't be cool. Things tend to get hot when you cook them.
[/quote]

we need a like button like facebook lol.
[/quote]
Bahaha have you been living under a rock??? LMFAO. Hope your rbp keeping is doing better, they shouldnt be kept in groups of 2 as most people say.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

nothing beats a big black rhom and everyone knows it...thats were the beauty is in the hobby. little ruby reds and caribes are nice little colorfull fish... but a pitch black 12"+ rhom is the way to go!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea im just waiting on pedro to let me know what he can pull out of his bag of tricks. if its not a rhom then idk what itll be. maybe a geryi...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

My order of serra cohabs i want to try. I really want to do macs but its hard as hell to get a group the same size.

1. Marginatus
2. Mac
3. sanch


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

T-wag said:


> nothing beats a big black rhom and everyone knows it...thats were the beauty is in the hobby. little ruby reds and caribes are nice little colorfull fish... but a pitch black 12"+ rhom is the way to go!


In a 75 gal?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

brickir most of use in this thread that suggest extreme cohabs have been keeping fish for years some longer then this sight has been around. and when i say keeping fish i mean keeping Piranha. we have had experiences with different cohabs in various tanks and have learned from it. some people post more about their cohabs then others...sometimes a 75 is just the right size to make things work.

CLUSTER i like the marginatus idea. i dont think anyone suggested that one to me yet. i do think that would be a unique choice.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

The main reason i want to try it is according to opefe their natural habitat is only 13 sq ft including breeding area so thats only like a 180g tank. Obviously a larger tank then 75 would be better buyt i think it could be possible in a 75g. They are also said to be an almost invasive species as they spawn even more then macs in the wild. They are found in heavily planted enviroments.

Obviously and serra cohab in a 75 is risky but i dont think its impossible. Marginatus liek i already said seem hard to buy in groups and they are usually brought in at larger sizes so i you cant really buy 1" at 10$ like you can with some p`s


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

now thats what i call a post CLUSTER informative and helpful. availability is a big issue though i must say with this. im going to call pedro right now and see if i can make a decision.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks Johnny for posting for me.

I took a pic of this fish today at the lfs i was wondering if some of the members could give some feedback on the quality of this guy. i know this thread is in P discussion but a lil







never hurt. thanks in advance.

this guy is 10-12 inches


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

looks nice but then again i cant tell a 5$ flowerhorn fro ma 500$ one

All i know is big humps and a ncie patternt are desireable


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea thats the same with me. thats why i posted asking for more info.

UPDATE: i have engaged my flame suit for my current purchase i spent way too much money on P's i was only planning to spend 50 bucks at AS but lets just say i spent several times that on a very nice P that i have yet to see...it will be here tomorrow at about 3pm via air cargo... HINT HINT HINT!!!! and Pedro has my explicit permission to surprise me with any other P he can possible deliver for my empty tanks.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

air cargo? Thats gonna be a big p, or a bunch of them. Ill be waiting.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea and sadly one of the fish will be named Johnny because i promised him i would do that lol. im guessing ill name the ugliest one after him


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

psh...psh...







the package is due to arrive at 6pm...stay tuned folks...cue violins


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

o johnny dont hate lol if it was a sanchezi u would be


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

AS fan said:


> yea and sadly one of the fish will be named Johnny because i promised him i would do that lol. im guessing ill name the ugliest one after him


Johnny can be the runt. Ill assume from your wording its a group of p's and not just a large rhom or something.

Are you trying serras or do we just have to wait and see?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

AS fan said:


> o johnny dont hate lol if it was a sanchezi u would be


Well I guess we gotta see eh.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

some say i may not even know







we will all find out the same time...he he he. and yea johnny is gonna be the runt ahahha


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

AS fan said:


> some say i may not even know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My guess is you got some unknown serras or just told AS to pick you something nice


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

well i did get one fish i know exactly what it is but i havent seen it yet. and its not the black pygo before anyone ask. but aside from that i told Pedro to suprise me lol so yea your right on that one.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Black moor goldfish.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

200 exodons? i'm know they are not p's but that would be one big surprise. 
or maybe the infamous long fin ternetzi????


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

lol exodons count as P's in my book


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

UPDATE: i just spoke to Nicole and she said pedro said to not tell me what else is in the box i will just have to open it and find out myself when it gets here. i am bitting my nails right now im doing the final checks on the tank now and leaving to get the new P's in about a hour maybe less. its christmas early im so excited!!! Pfury member will know my pain from waiting becuase i wont tell you what i know is coming and i am in pain with you because i dont know what Pedro is going to surprise me with.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

waiting for pix


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

after 6, need pics


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Hes not home yet.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

AHHHH the joys of picking up new fish, that and setting up a new tank are my favorite parts of the hobby...maybe thats why I keep switching up fish LOL


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

AS fan said:


> yea thats the same with me. thats why i posted asking for more info.
> 
> UPDATE: i have engaged my flame suit for my current purchase i spent way too much money on P's i was only planning to spend 50 bucks at AS but lets just say i spent several times that on a very nice P that i have yet to see...it will be here tomorrow at about 3pm via air cargo... HINT HINT HINT!!!! and Pedro has my explicit permission to surprise me with any other P he can possible deliver for my empty tanks.


A large rhom is a bit past 50$ lol

Whats its size and whats the second p? Sanchezi?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> yea thats the same with me. thats why i posted asking for more info.
> 
> UPDATE: i have engaged my flame suit for my current purchase i spent way too much money on P's i was only planning to spend 50 bucks at AS but lets just say i spent several times that on a very nice P that i have yet to see...it will be here tomorrow at about 3pm via air cargo... HINT HINT HINT!!!! and Pedro has my explicit permission to surprise me with any other P he can possible deliver for my empty tanks.


A large rhom is a bit past 50$ lol

Whats its size and whats the second p? Sanchezi?
[/quote]

yea you guessed it lol well over 50 lol my pocket hurts. best guess is he is 11inches. may be a tad over but i don't have a ruler. sorry for the crappy cell pictures. but its all i have. and yes the other P is a sanchezi we can name that one Johnny since i promised him i would lol. sanchezi is about 5-6inches rhom is 11. they are trying to calm down a little bit their tanks. the rhom is a real fighter. he was sedated and still fighting me. he just had to make a mess and get my glass dirty/water all over the place.

SPECIAL THANKS TO JOHNNY FOR POSTING PICS FOR ME!!!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

No problem dude. Anytime









Sanchezi


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

So its just a large rhom and a sanchezi? I am dissapoint son.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i honestly didnt know what i was gonna get. i knew the rhom was coming but i didnt see pics or know how big it was going to be. sanchezi was a pot sweetener. but its nice quality cheerup maknwar its my first huge Rhom.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

maknwar said:


> So its just a large rhom and a sanchezi? I am dissapoint son.


What fish did you pick up from the airport today?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

how are the fish doing now?
can't wait for some better pics when the tank light is on


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

fishing are still doing good. im keeping a eye on them closely tonight. and yea the tank has no lights







none of my tanks really do. thats partly why i never take pics anymore. but i should be able to get better pics tomorrow of this particular tank.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

hope it'll be everything you hope for.







keeping my fingers cross for ya.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks JP appreciate that.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> So its just a large rhom and a sanchezi? I am dissapoint son.


What fish did you pick up from the airport today?
[/quote]

Nothing yet







, but I was hoping for something not done yet, because we all know how AS fan is and his setups are quite epic. Anyways, looking forward to some better photos of that beast.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

if you wanna see something not done yet i could throw the sanchezi in with the rhom... lol i am not attached to it yet lol...hmmm but yea i really am known for some extreme things i was planning something extreme like a cohab of some sorts but i ended up getting a P ive waited over 10 years for instead this time. but maybe christmas ill do something more extreme....o boi i do have the fish to work with on that so who knows.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

^I Was kinda hoping for some serra cohab but a large rhom is sweet too


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats on the new fish


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

appreciate it. but yea some of the cohabs i had in mind at first were possibly elongs mainly because they are not overly priced right now. i seriously considered a geryi but Pedro only had one left and those guys break the bank!! lol rhom with some reds has been done or i should say is being done to the best of my knowledge so that wouldnt of really been new either.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

AS fan said:


> if you wanna see something not done yet *i could throw the sanchezi in with the rhom*... lol i am not attached to it yet lol...hmmm but yea i really am known for some extreme things i was planning something extreme like a cohab of some sorts but i ended up getting a P ive waited over 10 years for instead this time. but maybe christmas ill do something more extreme....o boi i do have the fish to work with on that so who knows.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

o johnny things will be a ok


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

here is the absolute best pic i can get of the guy right now. im hoping he darkens up some. but he is showing a lil blue hue to him.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

The light gravel probably isnt helping him look any lighter


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea i thought about that. its only there to make my mom happy for right now lol ill probably change it in a month or so when he settles down some and is eating well.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

He's a looker AS, and I actually like rhoms when they're pale like that. My old guy ****** was the same way.

congrats again


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

appreciate it.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice purple hue on the fish, it reminds me this rhom that AS had long time ago, if it darkens up that is.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea thats what i had in mind too when i saw some of the hue on this guy. im hoping he will darken up like that. because even on that substrate that rhom is jet black.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I think Ba20 bought that fish, maybe he has some update picture of it.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

if he does i would love to see them. Ba20 if your out there feel free to chime in


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I pm'd him so hopefully he can post some new pix of his rhom.
here's a pic of his tank he posted 2 months ago.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

now thats what i want







hopefully that is the future of my beast. thanks for posting that JP


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks Jp yeah his color is amazing unfortunately i dont own a D90 yet


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

you may not have a D90 but you got one BA fish lol


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

You can send me the rhom and I'll take picture with my D90 for ya guys


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

lol ill keep my guy...what about you Ba20? lol


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

ya ill keep mine too, I think im going to give myself a new camera for christmas though


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

you guys are no fun, lol
Scott, you need to post some new pix /9close up and full tank shots) when you get the new camera? which one are you thinking?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

lol im plenty of fun. wanna share soem of your P's with me and ill share one of mine with you lol no promises on what i send though.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

you ain't getting my manny, and I don't want your Johnny. lol


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> you ain't getting my manny, and I don't want your Johnny. lol


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

o dont knock johnny until you tried him lol. careful he bites... lmao


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

AS fan said:


> o dont knock johnny until you tried him lol. careful he bites... lmao


Can you make that sound any gayer?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yes i could i could say i come home to Johnny every night and we sleep together cuddled up and i help keep your water warm... lol and blah blah blah


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I just facepalmed in real life.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i just LOLed in real life lol


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

There's officially too much gayness in this thread


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

lol but the badassness of the fish inside this thread bring all into balance.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't buy it unless we see some pix that look like these


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

thats what i was hoping for







dont depress me JP







lol


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Just trying to get your hopes up, hopefully it won't land too far from where its at right now. 
My fingers are crossing like ivy wrapped around a tree for you


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

appreciate it jp


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

any update on the rhom? new pix?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

naw not yet. he still isnt eating very well yet. so once he does ill post a update on him.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

hows the color tho?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

its the same


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

oh boy, well hope in time it will become what you had hoped for.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea me too but right now i just need it to eat a lil more.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

the rhom didn't make it he ended up passing away. i put him in the freezer for now. none the less i am gutted and am really unsure of what to do at this point. i tested the water just to make sure it wasn't something on my end and results were fine. no ammonia no nitrites and very low nitrates.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear bro...what a shocker. did he show any sign of illness or parasites?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

he never ate that was the sign. but whatever would of caused that had to happen before he got to me. there is still nothing wrong with my tank besides missing a Large rhom now.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

that blows...did you talk to pedro?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea i did took me 2 days to get him on the phone. he wont do anything about it he offered me 10-15% discount or a discount on a fish and he would split shipping with me on it. i asked for a option that didnt cost me more money and he has nothing he could offer. i told him thank you happy holidays and i will take my business elsewhere. ive been buying from him from at least 2005. this is the first time i had a loss. i lost one other fish which was documented in a cohab i was doing but that was to be expected in that case and reasons beyond my control and pedro's as well. this time i think a better resolution could be made but that is all pedro offered.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I was wonder why your account name was changed, good luck finding the right fish...don't give up


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea lol no more free advertisement for him.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Keep your pimp hand strong

imp:


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

lol back on the corner Johnny!!! get back! GET BACK!!! lol


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

lol


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

ugg i hate reading this stuff. I have only used a vendor once and was very pleased, but when something like this happens and all he can do is 15% thats f*cking low. I remember reading a thread a while back about pedro not refunding someone when they ordered a rhom and got a compressus. Sure he has tons of people who like his buisness but the sh*t i read makes me think he is a dirt ball and wont go the extra mile to help someone out. Greedy bastard, its about the money with AS not the fish. Sickening. Anyways sorry about your loss tensa. Ill get flamed for this post but do i care? no. Simply ridiculous, Pedro can afford a small loss when he get those fish for next to nothing compared to the jacked up prices he sells them at.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

no one is gonna flame you on that post. and i appreciate you posting.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> ugg i hate reading this stuff. I have only used a vendor once and was very pleased, but when something like this happens and all he can do is 15% thats f*cking low. I remember reading a thread a while back about pedro not refunding someone when they ordered a rhom and got a compressus. Sure he has tons of people who like his buisness but the sh*t i read makes me think he is a dirt ball and wont go the extra mile to help someone out. Greedy bastard, its about the money with AS not the fish. Sickening. Anyways sorry about your loss tensa. Ill get flamed for this post but do i care? no. Simply ridiculous, Pedro can afford a small loss when he get those fish for next to nothing compared to the jacked up prices he sells them at.


Im not gonna flame you man.

The comp/rhom thing is a kinda simple mistake to make considering how small the fish was. I would not have complained if I was that guy seeing as comps are worth a lot more then rhoms.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Tensa said:


> no one is gonna flame you on that post. and i appreciate you posting.


yep. I just cant imagine myself in that situation especially since its expensive for this! The pedro followers hate when you talk bad about him. I hope you find something to stock the tank with. Good luck.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> no one is gonna flame you on that post. and i appreciate you posting.


yep. I just cant imagine myself in that situation especially since its expensive for this! The pedro followers hate when you talk bad about him. I hope you find something to stock the tank with. Good luck.
[/quote]

Guppy's right now....


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> ugg i hate reading this stuff. I have only used a vendor once and was very pleased, but when something like this happens and all he can do is 15% thats f*cking low. I remember reading a thread a while back about pedro not refunding someone when they ordered a rhom and got a compressus. Sure he has tons of people who like his buisness but the sh*t i read makes me think he is a dirt ball and wont go the extra mile to help someone out. Greedy bastard, its about the money with AS not the fish. Sickening. Anyways sorry about your loss tensa. Ill get flamed for this post but do i care? no. Simply ridiculous, Pedro can afford a small loss when he get those fish for next to nothing compared to the jacked up prices he sells them at.


Im not gonna flame you man.

The comp/rhom thing is a kinda simple mistake to make considering how small the fish was. I would not have complained if I was that guy seeing as comps are worth a lot more then rhoms.
[/quote]
right but the price isnt everything he liked the looked of rhoms... Anyways he likes his comp now and thats what matters. But in this situation i feel pedro could take a small minor loss and help someone out. The vendors get these fish in for dirt cheap and jack the prices way up. I'll never order from AS now that I know if something goes wrong he wont do sh*t all to help. I feel for tensa as these fish are expensive and pedro say he can have 15% of his next sale and split the shipping, come on man thats a f*cking joke.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> ugg i hate reading this stuff. I have only used a vendor once and was very pleased, but when something like this happens and all he can do is 15% thats f*cking low. I remember reading a thread a while back about pedro not refunding someone when they ordered a rhom and got a compressus. Sure he has tons of people who like his buisness but the sh*t i read makes me think he is a dirt ball and wont go the extra mile to help someone out. Greedy bastard, its about the money with AS not the fish. Sickening. Anyways sorry about your loss tensa. Ill get flamed for this post but do i care? no. Simply ridiculous, Pedro can afford a small loss when he get those fish for next to nothing compared to the jacked up prices he sells them at.


Im not gonna flame you man.

The comp/rhom thing is a kinda simple mistake to make considering how small the fish was. I would not have complained if I was that guy seeing as comps are worth a lot more then rhoms.
[/quote]
right but the price isnt everything he liked the looked of rhoms... Anyways he likes his comp now and thats what matters. But in this situation i feel pedro could take a small minor loss and help someone out. The vendors get these fish in for dirt cheap and jack the prices way up. I'll never order from AS now that I know if something goes wrong he wont do sh*t all to help. I feel for tensa as these fish are expensive and pedro say he can have 15% of his next sale and split the shipping, come on man thats a f*cking joke.
[/quote]

At the size it was a rhom looks like a comp. If he didn't want the comp he could have sold it and bought 3 rhoms with the money he got from it.

Anyway. This fish had never ate, I talked to tensa the day he got it and almost everyday after that. He tried everything to get it to eat.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea lol funny thing is i do still have guppies in the tank lol so clearly the tank isnt the issue. im pretty sure a adult rhom is a stronger fish then some guppies. they are the fancy kind lol so atleast the tank has some color.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Tensa said:


> yea lol funny thing is i do still have guppies in the tank lol so clearly the tank isnt the issue. im pretty sure a adult rhom is a stronger fish then some guppies. they are the fancy kind lol so atleast the tank has some color.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

lol


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Maybe the guppies ganged up on the RHOM and killed it. Did it have any bite wounds? Those fancy guppies are pretty tough. Don't mean to make light of ur situation but I hope it works out for you.

Figured u could use a laugh


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks Alex i appreciate the post and all the help you are offering me. I def could use a laugh lol. the guppies are vicious they eat cars whole apparently thats what did it in lmao. Keep some P's ready for me i might have to snag a few







. and a special thanks to Bong as well. AE Aquatics is a valued site sponsor.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

It was nice talking with u after all those years. Hopefully it works out for you and if you have any other questions feel free and ask.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks Alex will do.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

And from here we have a "happy ending"









Tensa, I'm actually excited as hell for you man. Congrats again of having the privilege of owning on of the nicest looking rhoms I've seen on these boards.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks man i agree Ares is pretty awesome. im a very lucky man. i just wish it didnt cost me so much cash to get to this point.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

the final outcome between Pedro and myself was a 50 dollar store credit since no other compromise could be had and yes i had to run in circles and jump through hoops for that. due to the fact i wont be buying from AS anymore i transferred the credit to someone local so they would not be out of pocket any money when they decided to use it.

also i would like to say thank you to those dedicated on the site who have helped me and shown support for what has happened.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Final outcome on Tensa's part.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

lol JZ the symbolism is beyond epic

and incredibly accurate im the koi fo sho...


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

got more??


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

lol you would start a riot for photos would you lol


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

yes I would, show us more pictures ~!!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

send me your cam and i will lol


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice try


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

he he he.


----------

